# Starting New DE Cycle Dec/Jan 2012/13



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello Ladies

So here we go again, been on my new meds now for two weeks, and have my first app back at the ACU on jan 7th. This is my second cycle of DE IVF, and its been a tough journey. Feeling really apprehensive about going through this again, but fingers crossed we will get the desired result this time. Hope you are all doing well, be nice to get a new active thread going.

Prayers and baby dust!


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Just want to say keep following yr dream I'm 23 weeks pregnant with our 3rd donor egg cycle I have to pinch myself every single deal we r the luckiest soon to be mummy and daddy in the world.

Just don't give up hope baby dust to u keep believing it will happen Xxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Dumbwing07 & Happy New Year. Just wanted to say I've also just started meds on Boxing Day for 2nd DE cycle also feeling very anxious, more so than 1st time round. The meds are really knocking me out this time as meds have been increased so struggling to post. 

Good luck with your cycle & let's hope & pray 2013 is our year 

Essie x


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Essie. Hope you feel better with the meds hun. Yer I'm not letting myself worry this time all I did was cry last time and I was terrible so I'm gonna try have a calm cycle this time lol! 
I really hope it is our year and we have our long awaited babies!
Tamsutbadger thanks for the positive words so happy it has worked for you!
Prayers and baby dust, essie keep me posted! 

Xxxxx


----------



## lady30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello ladies,
happy new year !!
I want to ask you something about first appointment ....I have got first appointment 24/jan/2013 so i will see to doctor first time.
i have no idea what will happening anyway my question is my period time 25 or 26 january do they start this month? IVF  or they gonna start next month (febuary)  
Has anyone got idea ?
xx


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Ladys

Have you started any meds yet? If not there are usually a few papers to sign then they will make a plan of action so to speak. They sometimes prescribe you the meds to go and pick up yourself or they send them in the post, then you wait for AF to start and usually start meds on the second day of your AF. 
Then its just a case of taking all the meds for aslong as they advise, then womb lining scans, progesterone gel then ET when the time is right! Its one huge rollercoaster but were all hoping for the same wonderful outcome in the end. Dont know how ill feel if i get a BFN again this time but just gotta take it a step at a time

prayers and baby dust! xxx


----------



## lady30 (Dec 30, 2012)

thank you for your answer... I haven't start yet any meds.
i hope everything is gonne be all right..  iam so nervous..!!


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Lady30- try not to worry hun what will be will be, its really a tough journey and theres much harder to come try and enjoy this first part it really is the easy bit, save your worrying for the 2ww after ET! lol xxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *Dumbwing07*, not too bad thanks, just really tired all the time. I started straight on 6mg of progynova a day and with acupunture, think my body feels like its been hit by a bus! On the last cycle up until the dreaded bfn i was so excited and had no reason to think it would fail, the meds didnt really effect me either so didnt really cry, of course when we did get the results the floodgates opened. I'm focusing on keeping myself calm this time and relaxing more. Work is really demanding and i've now cut down to 4 days, as i've told them this could be out last go considering we're privately paying.

will be nice to be kept updated on your progress. Sending lots of 

*Tamsutbadger * - sorry i seem to have bypassed your first post, unintentionally, congrats of your bfp!! All the very best for the coming months 

*Lady30 * - as Dumbwing07 has said, although it is a tough and emotional road ahead, its also an exciting time. Make good use of this "inbetween" time for looking after yourself in body and mind, as once you get the call (after the preliminary appoints etc) to start it will all kick off and before you know it you're on the dreaded 2ww 

Essie x


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Essie!

I was really positive for like the first 3 days of the 2ww then i started worrying, doubting and crying all the time. Drove dp mad lol and i was right too in the end, i even felt different at first (must have been the drugs)then after the 1st week i just felt like me again. Im on a mix of oestrogen and progesterone so i have hot sweats/moods etc lol and i was devastated too, i just felt like a complete failure, still do abit reli!
Hope your ok today, ive just been at work all day then out for tea. Im having the 2ww off work this time as i carried on working as usual and cant help wanting to do things diff this time.

prayers and baby dust


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *Dumbwing * - the only thing i'm doing different, apart from drinking protein shakes and eating protein bars, is acupunture. I'm in tonight actually as i've an appointment tomorrow to check my lining. I had two weeks off for 2ww last time and doing the same this time. I'm willing to do anything if it meant a bfp, even walk on hot coals  I'm bit better today - just feel so tired all the time at mo. I know what you mean about feeling a failure I felt like that twice over, first when i was told i couldnt have my own biological children and then when we got a bfn. All we can do now is look forward to our bfn next time 

Hope you're having a good day

  

Essie x


----------



## lady30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello Ladies again 
i w'll tell you what i think iam pregnant i was waitting my perioid since 4 days but it's not i made pregnancy test it's positive and then i didn't believe that...then i bought one more pregnancy test i made and it's positive )) 
iam just shocked i w'll go to GP morning OMG!!!!! i was watting my first appointmen 24/jan/2013 for ivf oh my goddddddddddddddddddd...........


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

lady30 said:


> Hello ladies,
> happy new year !!
> I want to ask you something about first appointment ....I have got first appointment 24/jan/2013 so i will see to doctor first time.
> i have no idea what will happening anyway my question is my period time 25 or 26 january do they start this month? IVF or they gonna start next month (febuary)
> ...


If you are just meeting with the doctor there will be loads of things to do surely - ensure all your screening tests up to date, order meds, have counselling and as you are posting in the donor egg thread, I assume go on the waiting list to be matched with a donor - once you have accepted a donor you will then have to be synchronised with the donor's cycle.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Lady 30 - I have just seen your last post - that is amazing, especially if you were doing donor eggs! Also how do your dates work out - you said in your last post that your period would be 24th Jan and you have been waiting for your period for 4 days now - so that would mean your cycle is only 25 days normally? You might need some progesterone support if your luteal phase is short.


----------



## lady30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, Mistletoe (Holly)
yes my cycle is  24-25 days but sometimes can be 26 days so it's change..my last perioid was 06/12/2012
i can't blieve that just happend .I've phoned to GP they don't do test or anythin ...we were going to try since 2009 september my husband's sperm was low doctor said ivf but just happend it's an amazing..!!


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Ladies

Essie - yer i guess all we can do is wait, is it time for your scan already? I thought you only started the drug on boxing day? Hope you are well, yer im ok just waiting for monday, af has come again on time yesterday so im hoping its on time when im going on the higher dose before ET. Yer i felt like the world had ended when i found out i couldnt too, but the de route really is a life line. When is your next app?

Lady30 - whoohoo, go get a blood test, so happy for you!

Baby dust xxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *Dumbwing * - yeah started on Boxing Day but i guess because i started on 6mg a day its speeded things up a bit!  Actually, more than i thought. Had scan yesterday, lining 6mm, was bit disappointed really but was told to go back Monday for another scan. Since then had call from clinic today to say our donor will be having her egg collection Monday too!! It's all moving so quickly now, really anxious and nervous and actually a bit excited now which i didnt think i would be.

How's things with you?

*Lady30 * - sounds like a bfp to me!! Congrats  

Essie x


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Essie

Did you have to wait longer than this on the 1st go? Im just wondering wether ill have to go through the same long process as last time or wether it will be quicker for me this time too! Really pleased for you hun! 6mm isnt bad to say youve only just gone back on your meds, i was 6mm then two weeks later i was 9mm on ET day so i know the lining thickens up quick. Im so glad your starting to look forward to it, i will feel better after monday so i know where i am with it all. 

prayers for et sooner rather than later for us both then hun xxxxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, yes it was much longer the first time but i started on 1 2mg a day working up to 6mg a day then.  Also, i'm non-cycling so whether that makes a difference?? I had to wait for our donor to down reg which took quite a while.  

Fingers crossed for Monday for you - hopefully, we'll both be posting good news on the same day!     

xxx


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Essie!

Yer that might be why as i have to have a cycle. Arr ive got 5 embies still frozen. Well tomorrow is my 1st d day lol least i find out whats going to happen, lookin forward to it but its a little nerve racking at the same time. It will be nice to be back in the thick of it tho as since my bfn ive felt a little like weve come to a halt. 
How are you today?

xXxxX


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well today was my first app back at the ACU since my horrible BFN. They are really pleased with how things have been going since and im going back on the higher meds tomorrow then have my lining scan on the 25th and ET on the 30th jan! Im so pleased felt like a huge weight off my shoulders and im so glad i finally know where i am, dont feel like im left in the dark now! yey here we go again

prayers and baby dust xxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

That's great news dumbwing!! Really pleased for you. it's all systems go   AFM we got 6 eggs today which means another restless night. Clinic said they'd ring in morning to let us know how they got on overnight   feeling nervous scared anxious - all the usual emotions. Meds been increased to 8mg & started nasty pessaries tonight!

Essie xx


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Essie!

Thats great hun hope those little embies all grow nicely for you. Yep all systems go for us both now!  Im on 8mg of oestrogen a day now too, dont start my pessaries until 4 days before ET. 
My nurse reckons weve got a higher chance of pregnancy this time now our bodies are used to it so im gonna try have a more positive attitude this time. How r u feelin about going through it again?

xxxxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm trying to be as positive as I can. Like you said our bodies will be more used to the drugs so that's Encouraging. Just watched fertility clinic on bbc9. Did you see it. I told my parents it was on so they would have an insight on what we go through. 

Wondering whether eggs & sperm are getting jiggy with it    

  

essie xxx


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Essie

Yer bodies should be more used to it this time so fingers crossed we get that positive result. How are you doing? How many embies do you have? Sorry ive not been on last few days have been hectic, my best friend rang me on wed to tell me shes pregnant. I could have screamed, lol i know people cant put their lives on hold because of me but shes only been with her partner for like 3 months. So im trying my hardest to deal with that.
I asked the clinc for two embies put in this time and they arent sure but they will let me know if i can when it comes to it. xXxX


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there - sorry for delay in replying dumbwing.  Yeah we got 2 embies 1x7 cell & 1x 6 cell. I'm doing ok. Had acu today so just been relaxing. Got a bit agitated earlier mostly coz of meds but also wondering what's going on on my tummy   praying they're still holding on  

I know exactly what you mean about pregnancies. A close friend of mine who I also work with is expecting again. Her first was on my last 2ww . Happy for her of course but can't help feeling some resentment. There are 3 of us on an office & the girl's expecting too!! They both go on maternity leave at same time  . Annoys me that some people find it so easy. Plus (and this really upsets me) one of them us still smoking!! 

I really hope it's our turn next  

Essie xx


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Essie! 
**** isn't it when everyone else is pregnant! Have you had ET now then?
My colleague is pregnant and smoking too! I could slap her.
Not long now tho, fingers crossed. 

Xxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah had ET - Im 4dpt and the 2ww is draaaaaging   Got few twinges but not Reading anything into it, well trying not too. It's prob the meds. 

the weeks will pass quickly for you I'm sure  

Essie xx


----------

